# Recreational Weed in NY about to pass: What do you think the price will be?



## Meast21 (Mar 24, 2021)

In NY there are high taxes. Weed is about to pass, what do you think the avg price an ounce will be if you had to guess based on other states?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 24, 2021)

Too much


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2021)

I hate. HATE! selling zips but i do at pro rated prices to my friends.
150. Super fire NorCal


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 24, 2021)

tree fiddy a microgram


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 24, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I hate. HATE! selling zips but i do at pro rated prices to my friends.
> 150. Super fire NorCal


Friends?!?! There is such a thing? Some of my "friends" cheered against me.


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 24, 2021)

How much a pack of Marlborough's running up in NY now? Multiply that by 3, and that's your per gram price


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 24, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> How much a pack of Marlborough's running up in NY now? Multiply that by 3, and that's your per gram price


IDK, I'm guessing around $10.50 a pack x 3 =31.5 x 28=882 an ounce seems about right for NY state and with inflation/prices going up.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2021)

Meast21 said:


> Friends?!?! There is such a thing? Some of my "friends" cheered against me.



What a surprise...


----------



## Rdubz (Mar 25, 2021)

About a pound !


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

Ever pay the hooker?


----------



## xtsho (Mar 25, 2021)

It looks like they're going to allow a six plant per person grow as well. 12 per household. I've already gotten a bunch of texts from my niece in Brooklyn wanting seeds. But it looks like they're making people wait to start growing until after the dispensaries are up and running. So legalized growing is technically a ways off. However, I imagine people will just ignore that and I doubt that there would be any prosecution for those caught growing before they were supposed to.


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 25, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It looks like they're going to allow a six plant per person grow as well. 12 per household. I've already gotten a bunch of texts from my niece in Brooklyn wanting seeds. But it looks like they're making people wait to start growing until after the dispensaries are up and running. So legalized growing is technically a ways off. However, I imagine people will just ignore that and I doubt that there would be any prosecution for those caught growing before they were supposed to.


They’re obviously optimists at the capital. Get after it. Their law like Alaska I’ll bet. 6 per person. Only 3 can be in flower. 12 per household maximum regardless if there’s 5 legal adults living there.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Apalchen (Mar 25, 2021)

70-80 an eight after tax. At first it will mostly be trash even at that price. After a couple years the boof will be cheaper and top shelf will still be over 60 an eighth, higher with taxes.

Good news is that the black market prices will be more reasonable and the quality will go up.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 25, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It looks like they're going to allow a six plant per person grow as well. 12 per household. I've already gotten a bunch of texts from my niece in Brooklyn wanting seeds. But it looks like they're making people wait to start growing until after the dispensaries are up and running. So legalized growing is technically a ways off. However, I imagine people will just ignore that and I doubt that there would be any prosecution for those caught growing before they were supposed to.


The main guy I that I sell to (gets 60% of my weed) said he might start to grow... He grows a few plants outside a year now and avg's like 2oz's a plant outside..... The thing he doesn't understand is that he is now 1st on my totem pole and if he tries to grow and only gets 30-40% of my weed he might be left without a chair when the music stops... Now sure if I should be worried he does everything half ass in his life..... When do you think in NY in will be actually legal for each person to grow there own?


----------



## SisterMooo (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm from NY. 
The Governors thought is on pricing in upon the THC content..... 
He will screw up a good thing. I have no doubt in that...

One good thing that was released. We will be able to grow our own..... 
We shall see


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> You've been here for barely 2 weeks and you have 2k posts. Who exactly do you think has no life? Spending time here building your quase friendships?


Although I agree with your sentiment, they joined March 2012, not 2021


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 25, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. It's like the kid who doesn't have a gf because his standards are too high. I don't think you have haters because of your skill, I believe it is because of your awful personality. And because you suck. I can't be mad at, 'Eat a fart', though. That's the best post of ever seen from you. Funny shit. I push people to bring out their best. You still suck, though.


I don't want friends, buddy... Sure I have a few, but the majority of them are basically haters. As you grow older you will see.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2021)

Meast21 said:


> I don't want friends, buddy... Sure I have a few, but the majority of them are basically haters. As you grow older you will see.



Lol. U mad, bro? My relationships seem to improve as I age. I think you're doing something wrong. Like creating shit threads.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 25, 2021)

SisterMooo said:


> I'm from NY.
> The Governors thought is on pricing in upon the THC content.....
> He will screw up a good thing. I have no doubt in that...
> 
> ...


Like I said in my previous post, I sell all of my weed I grow. One guy buys 60% of it and if he starts growing on his own, I will have to sell some to someone else... My point being I have a very good thing now and if he starts growing his own and sells his shit weed he might lose the current customers he sells my stuff to..... This guy had 20 female seeds about 8 years ago and got 2 ounces off of that. Last year I gave him 2 high yielding big plants and he got about 6 ounces total. Not sure If I should be worried, but like I said I have a good thing going now.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 25, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. U mad, bro? My relationships seem to improve as I age. I think you're doing something wrong. Like creating shit threads.


I don't care what you say, but you troll me for no reason like you're losing money bc I have "dumb" posts... Spend you're time wisely you probably have spent dozens of hours trolling me and finding my posts.. You will never get those hours back in you're life.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 25, 2021)

@SisterMooo I can't see this guy EVER getting more than 4-5oz's a month on his own. He will be growing in soil and fucking ever thing up but you never know.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 25, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> 70-80 an eight after tax. At first it will mostly be trash even at that price. After a couple years the boof will be cheaper and top shelf will still be over 60 an eighth, higher with taxes.
> 
> Good news is that the black market prices will be more reasonable and the quality will go up.


Not sure how the black market prices will go down bc of this, you could be right though... Maybe 10%.. Also inflation is going up.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2021)

Meast21 said:


> I don't care what you say, but you troll me for no reason like you're losing money bc I have "dumb" posts... Spend you're time wisely you probably have spent dozens of hours trolling me and finding my posts.. You will never get those hours back in you're life.


Nah, I've spent maybe 15 minutes on you in total, tops. Finding your posts? They take up valuable real estate to the front page of my beloved TNT. It's really not that much effort. Just stop putting up dumb threads there and you won't hear from me. Deal?


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Nah, I've spent maybe 15 minutes on you in total, tops. Finding your posts? They take up valuable real estate to the front page of my beloved TNT. It's really not that much effort. Just stop putting up dumb threads there and you won't hear from me. Deal?


No deal. I will say what I want for information I need from people who know or I will post for entertainment for a laugh..... You are nobody in the game.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Nah, I've spent maybe 15 minutes on you in total, tops. Finding your posts? They take up valuable real estate to the front page of my beloved TNT. It's really not that much effort. Just stop putting up dumb threads there and you won't hear from me. Deal?


15 mins hahaah!! I will take the over on that.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 26, 2021)

Meast21 said:


> No deal. I will say what I want for information I need from people who know or I will post for entertainment for a laugh..... You are nobody in the game.


Cool. See ya over there.


----------



## Apalchen (Mar 26, 2021)

Meast21 said:


> Not sure how the black market prices will go down bc of this, you could be right though... Maybe 10%.. Also inflation is going up.


at the moment their is no competition, so the black market sets the price. When stores open up the black market prices will adjust so that they can under cut the stores to keep customers. The majority of consumers are living paycheck to paycheck and don’t want to or can’t afford to pay 60+ an eighth.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 26, 2021)

Meast21 said:


> The main guy I that I sell to (gets 60% of my weed) said he might start to grow... He grows a few plants outside a year now and avg's like 2oz's a plant outside..... The thing he doesn't understand is that he is now 1st on my totem pole and if he tries to grow and only gets 30-40% of my weed he might be left without a chair when the music stops... Now sure if I should be worried he does everything half ass in his life..... When do you think in NY in will be actually legal for each person to grow there own?


From what I read it will be 18 months after the dispensaries are up and running.


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 26, 2021)

xtsho said:


> From what I read it will be 18 months after the dispensaries are up and running.


So people won't be able to grow recreational in probably 3 years then?


----------



## xtsho (Mar 26, 2021)

Meast21 said:


> So people won't be able to grow recreational in probably 3 years then?



*When could it pass? And when can I buy legal weed?*
Lawmakers in the state Assembly and Senate will vote on it as early as next week. If it passes, legal marijuana could be sold in licensed dispensaries as soon as December 2022.

*Does the bill let me grow my own legal weed?*
Yes, green-thumbs can legally cultivate up to six marijuana plants each, or a dozen total, per home. But, under the bill, they must wait at least 18 months after the first dispensary opens, according to the Rochester Democrat & Chronicle.










What to know about New York state’s weed legalization rollout in 2021


It’s high time weed became legal in the Empire State — and here’s everything you need to know about it. On March 30, New York lawmakers passed a sweeping bill to legalize recreational marijua…




nypost.com


----------



## Meast21 (Mar 26, 2021)

xtsho said:


> *When could it pass? And when can I buy legal weed?*
> Lawmakers in the state Assembly and Senate will vote on it as early as next week. If it passes, legal marijuana could be sold in licensed dispensaries as soon as December 2022.
> 
> *Does the bill let me grow my own legal weed?*
> ...


So July 2024 is when people could start growing in NY State legally... Makes sense based on how slow they are in this state.


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 27, 2021)

Meast21 said:


> So July 2024 is when people could start growing in NY State legally... Makes sense based on how slow they are in this state.


Gives them plenty of time to gut to law even more, i bet the home growing rec laws will be slashed in half at least. thats what they did here in maine.


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Mar 27, 2021)

Meast21 said:


> IDK, I'm guessing around $10.50 a pack x 3 =31.5 x 28=882 an ounce seems about right for NY state and with inflation/prices going up.


Try 12.67a pack that was a couple months ago had to make the switch to eagle 20s


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Mar 27, 2021)

SisterMooo said:


> I'm from NY.
> The Governors thought is on pricing in upon the THC content.....
> He will screw up a good thing. I have no doubt in that...
> 
> ...


Yeah almost two years from now they say .....six months after laws passed if you have a medicinal card and 18 months after first dispensary is open for recreational


----------

